# What are some of your DIY Kayak projects



## VAO Brian

Just looking to see what DIY projects you have done to make fishing a bit easier - looking to make my first kayak a great one. thanks


----------



## grinch

U can make anything with PVC and pool noodles


----------



## Canon

My next bigone is a cart to haul my kayak in across parking lots


----------



## dnunn

grinch said:


> U can make anything with PVC and pool noodles


Don't forget duct tape! They even make a camo version.


----------



## HOUSE

I built a cart for my Ascend FS12 and I'm working on a milk crate now. I need to mount the fishfinder better, but I'm a little hesitant to drill any holes in the hull:


----------



## HOUSE

Here's a picture of my kayak DIY projects. I just finished the cart this week and now I'm working on the milk crate and fishfinder mount.


----------



## spydermn

I am not much of a DIYer but will post pics of my scupper transducer mount when I finish it Friday. Maybe I will do a how to? Anyone interested?


----------



## laser88

I was able to mount my ff/gps without drilling any holes. I didnt want to drill any holes because I wasnt sure if the unit was exactly where I wanted it when I started. It turned out to work perfect and and I have used it ever since. Check out this video on the way that I made mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPwXYfMzxJE


----------



## ChuckFinley

HOUSE said:


> I built a cart for my Ascend FS12 and I'm working on a milk crate now. I need to mount the fishfinder better, but I'm a little hesitant to drill any holes in the hull:


Look at some of the YakAttack products, like the GearTrac; along with the new rigging bullet and FullBack Mount. You could mount GearTrac along the side, using the Fullback (and the rigging bullet) and then use a RAM mount that will mount in the Gear Trac for a MadFrog Liberator with the swing arm transducer mount. Mount the fishfinder and the battery to the mounting plate, attach that using RAM mounts to the GearTrac and you've got a removable system. 


I haven't done it yet, but it's a modifed version of this. I have the 2012 Ride 135, so I have the SlideTrax already installed, so half of my battle is won.


----------



## HOUSE

Dude, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing the link. 
I think I found a way to mount it with just 2 holes in the yak. I was going to go with just velcro tape, but I think this will be a more secure setup. I think I might get one of those Pelican boxes for the battery, looks like exactly what I need!
-House

(PS sorry for the double post earlier, there was a delay)




ChuckFinley said:


> Look at some of the YakAttack products, like the GearTrac; along with the new rigging bullet and FullBack Mount. You could mount GearTrac along the side, using the Fullback (and the rigging bullet) and then use a RAM mount that will mount in the Gear Trac for a MadFrog Liberator with the swing arm transducer mount. Mount the fishfinder and the battery to the mounting plate, attach that using RAM mounts to the GearTrac and you've got a removable system.
> 
> 
> I haven't done it yet, but it's a modifed version of this. I have the 2012 Ride 135, so I have the SlideTrax already installed, so half of my battle is won.


----------



## spydermn

I have not gotten to the scupper/transducer mount yet (tomorrow?) but I have installed a couple of the things that are being talked about.

First off the YakAttak GearTrac is genious!








When combined with the Scotty spinning holders and GearTrac mounts for Scotty are great. 

As for my fishfinder I went with a Humminbird 345 run by a 7aH AGM battery. I had to drill a small hole behind the seat to run the trans cord through. I am using a RAM mount in the sail mount of my Hobie/.








The power cord is run on top of the gasket to the front hatch (see pic, look behind RAM mount.)
The battery (AGM batteries are wicked and light!) is stored in a water tight box (cheaper one from Sterilite, I think. I just couldnt drill into a Pelican).








The box is held in place on the bottom of the boat with industrial grade Velcro, the battery is held onto the bottom of the box with the same.









Obviously I have no issue drilling into my hull. I dont buy the whole idea that you can drill and NOT use silicone. All of my holes are pre tapped and then filled with Si before I put the screw into them. The only one I wish I didnt do was the compass....but what ever


----------



## laser88

spydermn said:


> The only one I wish I didnt do was the compass....but what ever


Why do you wish you didnt mount the compass? I thought about doing this


----------



## Agent VA

Never trust bungee under pressure.



























































































:fishing:


----------



## spydermn

I am just not happy with it. I thought it would be more useful, but I almost always have my GPS with me. IMO I would get a very good hand held and put it in my oh Sh!t box and not cut the huge hole in my yak. just my .02


----------



## surfnsam

after 3 years using the hobie beach wheels which are great but now i'm mostly launching from ramps and its a real PITA to unload to get the wheels under on the ramp so i picked up some hard wheels 2 ss hitch pins and 2 1/2x2" ss fender washers and a split point 1/8 drill bit. the only difficult part was drilling the 1/2 ss axle getting it lined up in the drill press


----------

